# Toast Thread



## sassafras

I suppose I should post some puppy pictures.

Yes, adorable.


Think we've got "tug drive" covered. He came pre-programmed.


In fact, that's pretty much how Maisy drew him out of his shell.


Now he lubs her.


He and Squash are bonding, too, whether it's derping or being noble.






First baby steps towards introducing mushing skills. Step one: Getting out in front (he is naturally inclined to stay close by).




And sometimes, he even sleeps.



Thanks for looking! I'll update as he grows!


----------



## CptJack

Oh my gosh, he's ridiculous cute and I can't wait to see him growing up.

And I'll be stalking this thread.


----------



## MrsBoats

Yeah Toast photos!!!! I'll be watching for him in the agility thread.


----------



## Slartibartfast

He is very cute. I love your pack. They are all great dogs.


----------



## gingerkid

Gosh, he is so cute, and I can't wait til' he's olde enough for Squash to teach him the ways of Being Handsome...

Also that last photo is so cute that I bet it almost makes you forget any of the trouble he's caused.


----------



## jade5280

He's so cute!


----------



## Canyx

WAIT. WHAT?! CONGRATS!!!
What is he?! Super cute and I love the name


----------



## dagwall

Puppy! Such a cute boy. Can't wait to see the fun they all get into.


----------



## kadylady

He is the cutest!! Maisy and Squash look like they are enjoying him!


----------



## sassafras

Canyx said:


> WAIT. WHAT?! CONGRATS!!!
> What is he?! Super cute and I love the name


Ha, thanks. He's a malinois.


----------



## momtolabs

Gosh he is adorable!!


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Yeeeeeeeees I was wondering when you were gonna let the forum know.

Although now I'm worried that Squash now has a minion. Can I get a timeframe on when I should be expecting our new doggie overlord?


----------



## luv mi pets

Bumper pads on all the furniture! Squash and Maisy are already teaching him how to be part of the gang. 

The picture of him and Squash in the backyard is cute. Toast looks like a Kangaroo! I am so jealous now you have a Kangaroo to go along with your Polar Bear, 


Thanks for posting the pictures. It will be fun stalking this thread to see how the lil guy will grow.


----------



## Whistlejacket

What a cutie pie! I love his name. Though the breed is a surprise, when I first saw the title of the thread I was convinced he would be an alaskan puppy!


----------



## cookieface

He's adorable! Looks like he's fitting in well.


----------



## sassafras

Whistlejacket said:


> What a cutie pie! I love his name. Though the breed is a surprise, when I first saw the title of the thread I was convinced he would be an alaskan puppy!


Yea, for awhile I thought ALASKANS FOREVER but I'm having a lot of fun doing other things with Squash besides mushing (agility and rally), and malinois are so versatile you can do and excel at just about anything with them (there are even a couple of all-malinois sledding teams out there!). And this was such a great opportunity to get a puppy from someone I respect whose dogs I admire, he had a really stellar upbringing, etc.... just couldn't pass him up. There will probably be Alaskans in my future, too, this just worked out so well right now.


----------



## Canyx

I thought Mal when I saw but I thought "no way! That's not an alaskan..." I HAD to ask!
I am so, so, so excited for you! What a lucky pup! I don't even have puppy envy... Just really happy that you got another dog


----------



## Kayota

I didn't know you got a puppy! Congrats! He's a cutie


----------



## sassafras

Maisy's so patient. She was this way with Squash, too.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Aw, what a cute Mal pup! Your pictures are great, I like the one the best where Squash is looking underneath the bed for him. How is Pip with him?


----------



## sassafras

Pip is being much more tolerant than I expected, but he is not a huge fan of puppies this age so we are managing their time together pretty heavily for the time being. Mostly they get short walks together and yard time with just the two of them.


----------



## GrinningDog

The picture with Squash on the bed, peeking at Toast underneath kills me. Too cute.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

Congrats on the new addition! He's absolutely adorable.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Congrats  He's so cute!

I had no idea you were getting a new dog.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses

I looooove the name!! Too cute!!


----------



## BellaPup

OHMYGOSH!!! He's adorable! Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## sassafras

Thanks all! Couple more...

Little bear, polar bear.


Maisy playing keepaway... sort of. She lets him catch her so they can tug.


The herd moves across the plains.


Puppy with a mission.


Cutie.


Sweetest baby.


Thanks for looking!


----------



## luv mi pets

That puppy is so lucky to have been chosen to be a part of your herd. Did the herd find anything on their jaunt across the plains?

I can't wait to see what you and him accomplish together.


----------



## d_ray

That last pic of him sleeping is too much for me. I just want to jump through the screen and smoosh him. Congrats. He's precious.


----------



## sassafras

Meeting the scooter.


----------



## Canyx

I think visions of his future flashed before his eyes the moment his paw touched that scooter.


----------



## Laurelin

He looks huge! I always thought Sloan was on the smaller side for a mal.


----------



## Equinox

God, I am so happy you have this baby and that it's working out so well. I really look forward to seeing how a Malinois raised by a polar bear turns out 



Laurelin said:


> He looks huge! I always thought Sloan was on the smaller side for a mal.


Sloan's a medium sized Malinois and Mauno (the sire) is on the larger end. According to the working dog website, he's 85 lbs and 26" at the withers (which is basically exactly Trent-sized).

For reference, this is Siege (43 lbs) next to him. Pictures from Mauno's owner's FB page (Athos Malinois).


----------



## sassafras

Yea, several of the puppies are... rather large, lol. I'm hoping he won't be much more than 65-70#, but he is actually a tiny bit bigger than Squash was at his age (and Squash is 90# now).

He is actually a really good puppy (*knock wood*) and I'm really enjoying him. Don't get me wrong, his flies his snappinois and malinoise flags at times, but he's a much easier puppy that Squash was.

Oh hey, I'm adorable and handsome at the same time.


----------



## luv mi pets

I just do not know. Anything that looks that innocent has got to be up to something. 


Gosh darn he is so cute. Just stopping in and stalking this thread.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

cute pics!!! cant wait to see how he grows!


----------



## jade5280

Love him. Now you just need to get them all in a pic so you can change your signature! Are dad's ears cropped? I didn't know that was a thing for Mal's. What's the purpose of cropping the tips?


----------



## sassafras

They aren't cropped, the tips are just rolled back a bit in those pictures (one of Toast's littermates has an ear that does that as well).


----------



## jade5280

sassafras said:


> They aren't cropped, the tips are just rolled back a bit in those pictures (one of Toast's littermates has an ear that does that as well).


Lol oh. At first I thought they were just folded over, but have never seen a dog with prick ears that were folded back so I thought they were cropped. I like it it's cute.


----------



## sassafras

Super short, there was a lot of extraneous sniffing around during this session, but he's learning his "leave it" (and the foundation for ON BY). (ETA: Also, Pip's face lol)


----------



## luv mi pets

Good job. Poor pip just waiting oh so patiently for a stray kibble to come his way.


----------



## Equinox

Oh my god, Pip's face hahaha. Bless you, Pip <3

Also I LOVE the signature. It's amazing, like holy wow.



sassafras said:


> They aren't cropped, the tips are just rolled back a bit in those pictures (one of Toast's littermates has an ear that does that as well).





jade5280 said:


> Lol oh. At first I thought they were just folded over, but have never seen a dog with prick ears that were folded back so I thought they were cropped. I like it it's cute.


They're actually like that perpetually, I'm pretty sure LOL! They're rolled back in every photo I've seen of him.


----------



## sassafras

Equinox said:


> Also I LOVE the signature. It's amazing, like holy wow.


Ha, that was a totally lucky shot and I'm sure it will never happen again.


----------



## luv mi pets

You have your own mushing thread as your new signature. Photoshop harnesses on them and you will have your team.


----------



## sassafras

Apparently Squash wants to do some mat work, too. lol


----------



## kadylady

lol @ Squash 

Also, love love love the signature pic!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I love it too ... hes so big now!


----------



## sassafras

Mat work. He's so adorable and smart.


----------



## luv mi pets

Aww so cute and so smart. What a good puppy!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

really good puppy!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Loved the happy butt at the end of the video. Dang he's cute.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Eeek. He's already getting big. But, he's still so adorable.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Stop it, Sass. You are making me want a maliraptor now!


----------



## luv mi pets

I can't wait to see a Toast Squatchador video of skijoring. I know that is way off but darn I bet it will look good.


----------



## sassafras

Thanks, all! We started on a little pivot work today. He's a pretty smart little cookie.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

That's not a mirror to the right in the video, is it? what does he think when he sees his reflection?


----------



## luv mi pets

Very good Sass. I might consider a Mal only if you pre-train him/her for me! You are doing a great job with your student. Squash makes a perfect onlooker. What kind of bird do you own. Has it started to imitate the clicker yet? Poor pup will not know what to do if the bird does learn to do that.


----------



## sassafras

No, there's no mirror. I don't think he's seen his reflection yet.

She's a Senegal parrot, and she hasn't learned the clicker yet - I doubt she will at this point after all the clickers she's heard over the years (she's 26!), but maybe she'll surprise me someday.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Woo! Puppy! Congrats!! I saw your new sig. in another thread and was like HOLD UP WHO IS THAT.

He's adorable!


----------



## sassafras

12 weeks old. His ears crack me up right now.






Compared to similar shots at 9 weeks:


----------



## jade5280

Wow he looks so big in the video! He's so handsome, love those huge ears.


----------



## sassafras

He isn't that much shorter than Maisy and Pip at this point. I should find some recent pictures of them standing together. He isn't heavy, but he has loooooong legs, lol.


----------



## sassafras

Cutest little boy.


----------



## luv mi pets

jade5280 said:


> Wow he looks so big in the video! He's so handsome, love those huge ears.


I was thinking the same thing. It seemed like he took one big growth spurt.

Sass- Yeah doubt the bird will learn it now if it has not done it in the last 26 years. 26 years wow. Have you had it that long?


----------



## Damon'sMom

Gorgeous puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## Equinox

Yep, still love him.


----------



## sassafras

luv mi pets said:


> Sass- Yeah doubt the bird will learn it now if it has not done it in the last 26 years. 26 years wow. Have you had it that long?


Yep, she's been with me the whole time. She's the matriarch.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I haven't been on DF very regularly lately and this is the first time I'm seeing pictures. I did hear a little murmur of you getting a new puppy on the FB page though. Congratulations, he is goooorgeous! Malinois are one of those breeds I will always admire... but likely always from a distance. I shall live vicariously through other Malinois owners.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

sassafras said:


> Cutest little boy.


You can give him paper to chew on? I would be afraid Lincoln would eat it LOL


----------



## trainingjunkie

I am just seeing this thread for the first time! What an adorable boy! What fun! Congratulations!


----------



## sassafras

13 weeks! Some recall practice this morning (love it at this age when they still think you're the coolest thing in the world).


----------



## mudypony

WOW!! He's sooo handsome! Can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## sassafras

Getting so big. The backyard workout plan strikes again (like it did with Squash).


----------



## jade5280

Holy crap! I can't believe how huge he is! Do you think he will get to Squash size?


----------



## sassafras

jade5280 said:


> Holy crap! I can't believe how huge he is! Do you think he will get to Squash size?


He might get as tall as Squash, but I don't think he'll get _quite_ that heavy. He'll be leggy, I think. 70-80# is definitely possible. (Squash is 90#).


----------



## sassafras

A few at 13 weeks old.



Derpty derp. He's almost always got a stick in his mouth outside, like a little cigar.


Triple tug.


----------



## sassafras

14 weeks old tomorrow. 





For comparison, this was 9 weeks (lower left, with his littermate in the upper right).


And a little window into my life right now.  (Pip was fun policing so he's creeping from behind the gate.)


----------



## kadylady

lol at that last pic....that looks so familiar...


----------



## luv mi pets

No sound needed for that last picture. It speaks volumes of what your life is like. You can quit feeding the wonder grow on Toast. He is getting big.


----------



## jade5280

Hahaha that last pic is so awesome. Toast got a chunk of poor Maisy lol


----------



## GrinningDog

Haha. Great pictures!


----------



## sassafras

A little misleading because he's on a slightly taller surface than she is, but he's nearly as tall as Maisy - although mostly legs and pretty gangly, so nowhere near her weight.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

OMG he's so BIG now!


----------



## sassafras

Dogs coming...


Dogs going...


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

great pics!


----------



## luv mi pets

Bahahahaha on the last pics. dog entertainment at its best.


----------



## Canyx

There is an order to things... It's always Squash, then Maisy, then Toast!


----------



## sassafras

15 weeks today! (This was taken earlier this week.)


----------



## sassafras

16 weeks!


For comparison, 12 weeks


And 9 weeks


----------



## luv mi pets

Hahahhaa I was just wondering how that lil Toast was doing. He just looks way too smart. You can almost hear the gears a going in his brain. 


Everybody's dogs look so good.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

OMG he is growing like a little weed! He looks almost as tall as squash! You need to update your siggy pic, LOL. I found that my pup started changing so much I couldnt keep up with the updating LOL


----------



## SDRRanger

the difference between 9 and 12 weeks is insane. 

It's like they leave the infant stage...or even the toddler stage.


----------



## sassafras

My puppy barely looks puppy-like anymore. 17 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## jade5280

He's gorgeous! Has he been an easy puppy? Have you had a Mal before? If not, is he how you expected him to be personality and energy wise?


----------



## cookieface

He's growing into <gasp!> a dog!  He's so handsome and those ears kill me.


----------



## sassafras

jade5280 said:


> He's gorgeous! Has he been an easy puppy? Have you had a Mal before? If not, is he how you expected him to be personality and energy wise?


I have not. He is surprisingly easier than I thought he would be. Don't get me wrong, he would drive a lot of people batpoo crazy, but I was expecting the Tasmanian Devil all day, every day. He is VERY smart and VERY busy and SUPER vocal, lol. Like, "I'm SCREAMING not because something is wrong but because I have a lot of feels and I just gotta let it all out" kinda vocal. He's been quirky at times and needed a ton of socialization to people and dogs. But he has a great off-switch already and he's so, so sweet and handler-focused, and very mentally resilient with great bounce-back/recovery. Physically he's fearless. And once he learns something, he's like "I got this, food lady." He needs exercise, but not as much as you might think. I really love him, he's a good match for me.  

(Except the screaming. I could do with less screaming, but I guess you gotta take some stuff as it is.  )



cookieface said:


> He's growing into <gasp!> a dog!  He's so handsome and those ears kill me.


Thanks! He's sort of in a "bunch of semi-mismatched parts stuck together" phase right now, he needs to grow/balance out.


----------



## jade5280

He sounds great! I used to work at a pet store and we had a police officer that would bring in Mal puppies for socialization and they always seemed very scared and unsure of new things. Maybe they grew out of it as they got older.


----------



## sassafras

jade5280 said:


> He sounds great! I used to work at a pet store and we had a police officer that would bring in Mal puppies for socialization and they always seemed very scared and unsure of new things. Maybe they grew out of it as they got older.


Yea, it's not really inappropriate for the breed to be wary of strangers, and I've been told that it's common for Mal puppies to go through quirky fear stages. Toast does go through phases where he finds random things scary but it's been easy to overcome as long as he's not outright forced to do stuff. For quite a while he was pretty worried about strange dogs (and talking to the owners of his littermates, it sounds like all the puppies have been like this to some degree) and after a lot of work on socialization to dogs without a ton of visible progress, one day it was like a switch just flipped and he's not worried anymore. I mean, he's not a love-every-dog kinda dog, but he's not worried anymore either. 


I did forget to mention the bitey, though. Holy land shark, it's a work in progress.


----------



## jade5280

It's amazing how personality can vary so much by breed. Ryker was very outgoing, but there was a brief period where he was scared of a turkey feather. He was also so mouthy it was awful. I don't think I could ever have a shepherd puppy because of their tendency to be very mouthy. I still have flashbacks from Ryker.


----------



## luv mi pets

Where did your puppy go? he has gotten so big. Does he give Squatch a run for his money? Who is his fav dog.


----------



## sassafras

He adores Maisy, but as he has gotten bigger Maisy has gotten a little weary of him and the boys have started ganging up on her a little at times. So lately I usually send Toast and Squash outside to play together by themselves, then Pip and Maisy go out separately and much more sedately. 

ETA: Squash didn't want much to do with him when he was littler, but lately Squash really loves to play with him.


----------



## sassafras

My boys. <3


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

sassafras said:


> He adores Maisy, but as he has gotten bigger Maisy has gotten a little weary of him and the boys have started ganging up on her a little at times. So lately I usually send Toast and Squash outside to play together by themselves, then Pip and Maisy go out separately and much more sedately.
> 
> ETA: Squash didn't want much to do with him when he was littler, but lately Squash really loves to play with him.


Josefina was that way with Lincoln, but now that he is older and has hit "teenager" stage she loves to play with him now! LOL I think it cramped her style tobe seen playing with a little kid haha


----------



## momtolabs

I'm glad my dogs aren't the only ones that sound like gremlins when playing  Toast is growing up fast!!!


----------



## sassafras

And so it begins... (I'm just on foot, here).


----------



## luv mi pets

Awesome team you will have there. 

Them 2 boys really like to play. I will have to watch it later with the sound. My dogs were going crazy hearing your dogs.


----------



## kcomstoc

sassafras said:


> My boys. <3


He's like I can sneak attack you from under this secret base  that was so adorable


----------



## missc89

Oh my glob this was the most adorable thing I have seen all day (Sorry everyone else) but they are just SO CUTE when they PLAY!!


----------



## luv mi pets

sassafras said:


> My boys. <3



I see some bromance going on


----------



## Slartibartfast

Are Maisy and Squash still BFFs or has Toast changed the order of things?


----------



## sassafras

As Toast is getting bigger (he is as tall as she is although not as heavy), Maisy is getting a little overwhelmed by his rough play. Also now that Toast and Squash are getting to be better friends, they sometimes gang up on her. If Toast can keep it toned down (like at the end of a busy day) Maisy will still cuddle with him or play tug, but she stays out of the wrestling for the most part these days.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Yeah, as I am discovering, boys can play rough! Good thing Josefina is tough LOL


----------



## sassafras

Pip and Toast went for a nice hike today. His legs are getting so long.


----------



## luv mi pets

I know this thread is about Toast but when I look at those pictures with Pip in them, I just stare at Pip and think that dog is happy. It just reminds me to enjoy life like that dog is doing. Toast is getting big. Looking good as always


----------



## sassafras

Thank you. Nothing in this world is as happy as a happy Pip, you can't help but smile and laugh when you're around him when he's feeling jolly.


----------



## missc89

I love your pack - it looks like every one of your dogs has this secret story they're just waiting to share with everyone who proves they are good people


----------



## kcomstoc

He's starting to look like a dog instead of a puppy  growing up fast


----------



## Damon'sMom

He is getting so big!!


----------



## sassafras

5 months old today. Where did my baby go?


----------



## sassafras

Where did my puppy go?


----------



## sassafras

I swear I've posted more pictures, maybe they ended up in moderation. Anyway, here's a video. The second time he's been in the water and the first time he for really real swam (was just a little creek the first time). Six months old today.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Love watching dogs having loads of fun  He's so big!


----------



## kcomstoc

Love that video, I always like seeing videos of dogs getting in the water and having fun. Jake hates water so we don't get to have fun like that


----------



## sassafras

First time in front of the scooter today, with Maisy.  (Just to nip this in the bud, I was walking/trotting with the scooter, not on it. He's not really pulling it.)


----------



## luv mi pets

Both videos are great. You are doing a great job with him Sass. It makes me sad to see how grown up he is.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Where did that cute little baby raptor go , time to update the siggy pic (and yes I know how hard that is to do, they grow so fast!!!) hes growing up too fast, tell him to slow down! LOL

Also, is that a Go Pro you are using to take videos? if so, how do you like it? we have been thinking about purchasing one.


----------



## CptJack

He is CRAZY mature looking for a puppy! Also beautiful and looks like tons of fun.


----------



## sassafras

Thanks, he's an adventure for sure. My first herding dog, and I really jumped into it!  I can't believe how grown up he looks, I have to remind myself that he IS 6 months old but at that age Squash was still very gangly and coltish. So far Toast hasn't really gone through an uglies phase.

Yes, that's a GoPro. I like it, but I would spring for the high end model. I had the silver for awhile before I broke the USB port, got the higher end when I replaced it and I've been much happier.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

sassafras said:


> Thanks, he's an adventure for sure. My first herding dog, and I really jumped into it!  I can't believe how grown up he looks, I have to remind myself that he IS 6 months old but at that age Squash was still very gangly and coltish. So far Toast hasn't really gone through an uglies phase.
> 
> Yes, that's a GoPro. I like it, but I would spring for the high end model. I had the silver for awhile before I broke the USB port, got the higher end when I replaced it and I've been much happier.


great, thanks  OH wants one so he can film himself while riding and post it (he has recently found FB and is loving it now LOL) and I was thinking about gerrint one for him for his B day.

And no he is not gangly at all! not like many of the mals I have seen, he is pretty chunky too for a mal, most of the teenage/young adult mals I have seen are like crazy skinny!

Lincoln's fluff hides it, but when he is wet and his fur clings to him, you can see how gangly and teenage thin he is LOL, he eats like a horse, too.


----------



## sassafras

Here are a few recent photos of my boy. He's getting so tall and grown up. He's just such a really lovely boy, I'm really enjoying him.







Thanks for looking!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I see some permanent teeth in that raptor mouth, too  ... sigh ... they grow up so fast


----------



## CrystalGSD

He's looking so much like an adult!


----------



## Avie

He's a very handsome Malinois! 

Did I read in another thread something about AKC not liking him?


----------



## sassafras

Avie said:


> He's a very handsome Malinois!
> 
> Did I read in another thread something about AKC not liking him?


He's not from show lines and don't adhere to AKC standards. His parents and he are AKC registered but he wouldn't do well in conformation. 

Like several other breeds, though, I actually prefer his out of AKC standard so I'm not shedding any tears.


----------



## Avie

If he doesn't adhere to AKC standards I wonder what AKC Malinois look like, lol. He looks as good as any Malinois I see around here. Pretty boy.


----------



## sassafras

The ones I've seen are a little stockier, a little less leggy, have a bit more coat and a little bit different head and ear shape than the working lines.


----------



## luv mi pets

I can see why this breed is popular. He looks so serious even though he is a puppy


----------



## sassafras

Here are a few more pictures. 

Looking very srs, waiting for stick to be thrown.




Action shot.




Much less serious, lol.




Also I have started him on short distances in harness. I have some videos yet to upload but this is a snippet:







Really, really happy with how this boy is maturing.


----------



## sassafras

Oh, and a little drop it/leave it practice.


----------



## sassafras

Toast's mama-wah got her IPO2 today! Woot!


----------



## MastiffGuy

Congratz to her.


sassafras said:


> Toast's mama-wah got her IPO2 today! Woot!


Always liked the pics of Toast and Squash, though there all beautiful dogs.


----------



## sassafras

Graduated from Maisy's half-back to one of Squash's old x-backs today. They're doing really well together as a 3-dog team.


----------



## sassafras

My Toasties getting his rally on, only his second time at rally class. <3 











Legs for miles, lol.


----------



## CptJack

It is totally a strange thing to love, but I LOVE the black up the backs of his front legs.

He looks incredible - and happy.


----------



## elrohwen

He is so cute and eager! I love him!


----------



## cookieface

He's so bouncy and earnest! Love him!


----------



## Canyx

Say, when did you trade your derpy puppy for that handsome grown up dog I see there?


----------



## elrohwen

Canyx said:


> Say, when did you trade your derpy puppy for that handsome grown up dog I see there?


Apparently at like 5 months old. I have never seen an awkward or not handsome teenage picture of Toast.


----------



## sassafras

Yea, he kind of skipped the uglies. One day he just looked grown up. 

Thanks, all! I'm having such fun with him. I love working with Squash, too, but... he's a challenge. It took a couple of YEARS to get Squash to the point where Toast basically is now. I could probably put an RA on Squash now (he has his RN) at 4 1/2 years old. Once he learns the skills I haven't really even taught him yet (like that double about turn that looks so awkward), I bet I could practically put one on Toast now at 8 months old. He's so fun to work with.

And I love his dark markings as well. I'm not sure how he'll settle out, his shading has come and gone probably 2-3 times already.


----------



## sassafras

Here are some recent pictures of my boy. He's turned into quite the waternois.







He's kind of a good swimmer.


And he's very handsome.


If I make him take a break from swimming, he just finds something else to do.


And why not some Squash pictures, too?






Thanks for looking!


----------



## pawsaddict

Awesome pictures! They look like they're having a blast.


----------



## ireth0

sassafras said:


> And why not some Squash pictures, too?


Omfg I love this picture! He's all "GQ, baby! I'm ready for you!"


----------



## jade5280

Hahaha I love Squash


----------



## sassafras

My baby puppy is gone, gone, gone.


----------



## CptJack

WOW. He is GORGEOUS, but you're right - he looks COMPLETELY grown up. He's also enormous.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

What is that adult dog doing at your house?!


----------



## mudypony

Wow is he stunning!! Definitely not a puppy anymore!


----------



## sassafras

So yea, he figured out how to get the little ball out of his Jolly Teaser by bracing it with his leg so it can't roll away from a side hole. ETA: Sorry, I drop an s-bomb in there at the end. Maybe mute the sound. 







Someone should probably send me some help.


----------



## luv mi pets

Oh no where did little Toast go? 

He turned out great. He is big because Squash seems like a big dog and it looks like he is taller than Squash. 

As long as you are willing to share photos, I am willing to look at your amazing crew.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Instead of muting the sound I turned the volume up. Is that wrong?


----------



## sassafras

Updated family photo. Just about 10 months now, he's so grown up looking.


----------



## CptJack

He is *gorgeous* - they all are. 

He's also freaking huge!


----------



## jade5280

He's so handsome! No more baby. The crumb has officially grown into a full toast


----------



## sassafras

Thanks! Yes, he's very big. Tall, really, not that heavy though.


----------



## jade5280

How tall is he? 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## sassafras

Aaaahhh I knew someone would ask that. I honestly don't know how tall my dogs are and they are all sleeping right now. I can tell you he is about an inch or so taller than Squash. I will try to measure them tomorrow.


----------



## Canyx

Handsome man! And wow, he makes Squash look small and that's not an easy thing to do! May I ask the weights of your dogs as a reference?


----------



## sassafras

Maisy is ~50#, Pip ~60#, Toast ~70#, and Squash ~90#.


----------



## luv mi pets

wow he looks nice. Pip always seems to be smiling for the camera. lovely crew you have


----------



## mudypony

They all look so happy! I love your pack so much!


----------



## sassafras

I forgot to measure them today, lol. I'll try to remember tomorrow.

Anyway. Malinois entertainment.


----------



## Canyx

sassafras said:


> Maisy is ~50#, Pip ~60#, Toast ~70#, and Squash ~90#.


Must be the angle of that photo then! And those malinois stilt legs! Gosh he looks big!


----------



## sassafras

Oh he's definitely taller than Squash a tiny bit. Plus ears.


----------



## jade5280

That's so cute. Has he always liked water? Ryker didn't like water and wouldn't swim until he was about a year old. Panzer doesn't seem to care for it either.


----------



## sassafras

Yes, he loves water and he is motion activated. So water coming out of the hose is like some kind of divine gift.


----------



## sassafras

Ok I finally measured everybody. As best I can with wiggles happening. 
Pip 20" (~60#)
Maisy 21" (~50#)
Squash 26" (~90#)
Toast 27" (~70#)


----------



## jade5280

Do you think Toast will get taller? What's the standard for malinois?


----------



## FaithFurMom09

can you explain the mat training? ( you can PM me if you want or direct to a thread youve already posted) It looks really neat and one of those " why didnt I think of that" things. Other than that, Toast looks very handsome and obedient! Good Job!


----------



## sassafras

jade5280 said:


> Do you think Toast will get taller? What's the standard for malinois?


He's a tiny bit taller than standard. I don't think he'll get much taller but he will probably fill out a bit. 



FaithFurMom09 said:


> can you explain the mat training? ( you can PM me if you want or direct to a thread youve already posted) It looks really neat and one of those " why didnt I think of that" things. Other than that, Toast looks very handsome and obedient! Good Job!


I use it mostly as a free-shaping exercise. Kind of like "101 things to do with a box" but I do ultimately have the goal of going to the mat and sitting as a default behavior. Does that make sense?


----------



## Sandakat

What a great crew. And Toast is beautiful.


----------



## sassafras

Toasties in front of the scooter by himself for the first time today. FACT: He pretty much crushed it.


----------



## Canyx

AWESOME video! Congrats on this milestone! Can't wait to see your Malinois mushing team over the next few years


----------



## sassafras

I dunno, by the time I'm ready to add another dog I might be too old for a malinois puppy.


----------



## elrohwen

Toast looks awesome! He's an old pro already.


----------



## DogtorWho15

I have been stalking him  Hes such a handsome boy!


----------



## sassafras

Squash was such a turd to house train that I could not wait for him to grow up and then later was sad his puppyhood went so fast. So with Toast I was determined to enjoy puppyhood no matter what and it still went SO FAST and I am both happy and sad that he is now 11 months old.


----------



## ireth0

He turned into a real dog and stuff!


----------



## sassafras

ireth0 said:


> He turned into a real dog and stuff!


I know, right? HOW. 

He has also noticeably mentally matured a great deal in the last month or so, which has been weird. Squash was an immature dork until probably at least 2 years old. Not that Toast doesn't still have his moments, but he's becoming much steadier and less I'M A PUPPY I DON'T KNOW WHO I AM YET.


----------



## dogsule

He is beautiful!!


----------



## Marvel

He is stunning!


----------



## Canyx

He is already so handsome but I cannot wait to see how he looks all filled out and such!
PS, Sass, STOP MAKING MALS LOOK SO EASY TO OWN. Sheesh


----------



## bemba

Gorgeous! A real looker


----------



## sassafras

Thanks, all! I lub him. 



Canyx said:


> PS, Sass, STOP MAKING MALS LOOK SO EASY TO OWN. Sheesh


Someday I'm going to make a "so you think you want a mal?" montage and we'll see.  (Although seriously, for ME he is kinda easy because he's a good fit. He'd be a nightmare for a lot of people though.)


And might as well turn this into "Toast and Friends" since I got some nice pictures of Maisy yesterday.





She's getting so gray.


----------



## jade5280

Gosh little Tostito is sooo handsome! I love Maisy, she reminds me so much of Gypsy.


----------



## CptJack

I love those shots of Maisy and am completely bewildered at how grown up Toast has gotten.


----------



## sassafras

Toast and Squash, then Toast and Maisy. Maisy is so tiny lol.


----------



## Equinox

I don't really want anyone to take this the wrong way because I love, love, love the whole litter...but I feel like Toast has grown up to be the best looking of them all  I really love his type, look, build, proportions, etc. 

Except he's starting to make even Squash look small and HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN.


----------



## sassafras

Because his legs are 10' tall and his neck is 5' long. 

(Also Squash is just about to sit down so he's a little hunched, which exaggerates it. Plus EARS. )


Have you seen pictures of Bane (Orange) lately? That is one good looking dog. (But of course Toast is the cutest )


----------



## CptJack

He is gorgeous!

I was also going to say that Toast hast he longest neck I have ever seen on a dog. Sass beat me to it


----------



## sassafras

Working on backing up to a rear foot target today:







Everybody got to play. My dogs are all so different, they all make me laugh in different ways.


----------



## BellaPup

That's awesome!


----------



## Canyx

Hahaa! I love seeing how different they are. The similarity is they clearly all love working with you though. Great to see!!


----------



## ireth0

Ehehe! Love it! It's always so interesting to me to see how different dogs approach the same task.


----------



## BooneOEB

Toast is adorable!!! Totally random, but do you mind if I ask where you got him? I only ask because a friend of mine has a young Mali she bred named Milk! It would be a small world if they were littermates  She is in PA and has an IPO training facility.


----------



## sassafras

BooneOEB said:


> Toast is adorable!!! Totally random, but do you mind if I ask where you got him? I only ask because a friend of mine has a young Mali she bred named Milk! It would be a small world if they were littermates  She is in PA and has an IPO training facility.


Ha he's out of Oregon. No Milks in his litter.


----------



## sassafras

Toast, Squash and I ran away from home and stayed at a cabin on the outskirts of the BWCAW for a week. Lots of hiking, a bit of scootering, all in the middle of nowhere. And lots of snoozing. 




















Just a few more...


----------



## sassafras

...













Thanks for looking!


----------



## sassafras

Let's try this again, got moderated the first time... 















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Canyx

Gorgeous gettaway! It's great to treat yourself to some personal time every now and then. Thanks for sharing pics! Squash and Toast both look so healthy and handsome.


----------



## mudypony

Looks like a fun adventure!! I cannot believe how big Toast is!


----------



## jade5280

They are hilarious! That looks so peaceful. Did you go by yourself?


----------



## sassafras

Thanks, all! 

Yes, I was up there by myself. I try to go 1-2x a year and when he can swing it my husband will join me mid-week but he couldn't get away from work this time.


----------



## sassafras

It's Toast Day! One year old today. He's been a challenge and a joy.


----------



## jade5280

Happy birthday, Toast!


----------



## CrystalGSD

Happy birthday, Toast!


----------



## Wet Beards

Happy Birthday wishes to the handsome guy. 
How did the blanket he's laying on, manage to still 
look so good even after a year of puppyhood? lol


----------



## sassafras

Wet Beards said:


> Happy Birthday wishes to the handsome guy.
> How did the blanket he's laying on, manage to still
> look so good even after a year of puppyhood? lol


Haha that is one of about a half dozen sheets/blankets that get rotated as couch covers.


----------



## parapluie

Love the get away photos. Looks like the dogs had a blast!


----------



## BooneOEB

Such gorgeous pictures!!! They look so happy


----------



## sassafras

Playing a little disc today. We are mostly working on drops, wrapping around me in order to have smooth transitions from one throw to another, and a few tricks on the flat I didn't get on video (got a picture of a backwards scoot though), nothing too fancy until he's a bit older. 













Thanks for looking!


----------



## Canyx

Very nice! So smooth! He will be one heck of a disc dog once his body is done growing.

ETA: Disc-mush-trick-hero-dog.


----------



## CrystalGSD

He's speedy! Toast is gonna be one fast disc dog at this rate! And wow, he really did get big, I remember when he was a wee lil' pup lol


----------



## sassafras

Thanks! Yes, he got very tall, and those long legs make him speedy. The advantage is he can really run down poorly thrown discs and long throws, the disadvantage is that he's too big to do some of the really flashy rebounds, vaults etc. although I will probably try for a few.


----------



## sassafras

We FINALLY got enough snow for Toasties to go for his first skijor excursion. He is really amazing, really nice and smooth. The only problem we might run into is that he might end up being too fast for my meager skiing skills!


----------



## sassafras

Maisy, Toast and I went on a little skijor vacation and they did fantastic. Here are a couple of clips. 











And a couple of pictures:





Nice line out:



We also played a little disc






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Canyx

Lovely! I love the vast white space you had too!


----------



## CrzyGIRL

That looks so fun! We don't get enough snow for that, or I'd think about trying. I've never snow-skied, but I used to do lots of water-skiing.


----------



## mudypony

That looks like so much fun! What a perfect little vacation!

Also, Toast looks HUGE next to Maisy haha


----------



## dogsule

That looks like fun! 

I will never forget the time when I was in 5th grade I think. We had a German Shepherd and I put a horse halter on it, tied binder twine from the halter to my sled and just so happens my mom was going to drive up the road a mile to my grandpas house, we lived in the country. So the dog chased the car up the road towing me behind it. It was sooo much fun. My mom was dropping something off so we probably only went a half mile or so before she came back the other way and the dog turned around and followed back home.


----------



## parapluie

That looks like SO much fun! I also love that you shot the video from that perspective - almost feels like I'm there!


----------



## DogtorWho15

That looks like a blast! I wish it snowed much more here and I would probably try mushing. 
Toast grew up too fast! <3


----------



## sassafras

I think my puppy is just about growed up. Here are some pictures from a hike today.


----------



## BellaPup

I love me some Toast


----------

